# Ipad - appli cours



## Mag-mag (2 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous.
Je souhaite acheter un ipad air pour l'utiliser en cour avec l'application PAGE.
Mais avant d'effectuer cet achat je voudrais savoir si il existe une application permettant de stocker par dossier mes cours et d'autre documents que j'aurai scanné en PDF. Le but étant de pouvoir m'organiser au mieux.
Est t-il possible d'enregistrer en pdf depuis l'application PAGE.?
Merci


----------



## Lauange (2 Décembre 2013)

Salut, oui il est possible d'exporter pages vers du pdf. J'utilise aussi goodreader pour gérer des dossiers. Je te la recommande.


----------



## Mag-mag (2 Décembre 2013)

Merci à toi


----------



## Nes10 (3 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'utilise aussi mon Ipad pour les cours.
Tu peux gérer tes PDF avec Ibooks.
Page te permet aussi de créer des dossier avec tes fichiers textes. Tu peux les exporter en format PDF ou WORD selon tes besoins.
Tu peux aussi récupérer des fichiers Word de ton pc pour les mettre sur la tablette.

Je n'en suis pas décue

Bonne soirée


----------



## lineakd (4 Décembre 2013)

@mag-mag, documents readdle est bon finder (gratuit). Tu peux aussi te servir d'icloud ou de dropbox.


----------



## Mag-mag (4 Décembre 2013)

Merci à vous


----------



## iChe (6 Décembre 2013)

D'accord avec lineakd, Documents est excellent ! Très complet, tout en restant très simple d'utilisation. Un must.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Décembre 2013)

Good reader?


----------

